# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário biótopo da costa...

## Filipe Pacheco

Olá a todos, depois de um começo mal conseguido de um aqua de reef, decidi desmontar o aquário e começar tudo de novo, desta vez um fiel biótopo...será um biótopo de um fundo marinho infralitoral de transição, baseado nas costas vulcânicas dos Açores, Madeira, Canárias e alguma coisa de Cabo Verde, todos os vivos deste aquário existem em pelo menos um destes arquipélagos. Da anterior montagem para esta fiz algumas alterações.

Aqui deixo o setup:

Aquário JEWEL com móvel de 120x50x55h
Calha de iluminação Solstar 4x54w com 3 moonlight
Escumador Deltec MCE 600
2xTurbelle nanostream 6045
1xTurbelle nanostream 6025
Esterilizador UV Vecton2 300 ligado a um Filtro EHEIM Classic 2211 (filtro com lã de vidro, carvão activado e outras matérias filtrantes).

A areia é vulcânica preta, muito fina tipo sugar-size.
A rocha viva usada será basáltica colectada no mar, é porosa e está cheia de ofiúros, caranguejos, ouriços minúsculos outros animais e algas. 
O layout irá mostrar o fundo rochoso infralitoral característico destas ilhas oceânicas.

Lista dos vivos actuais:

Invertebrados:

Crustáceos:

Vários eremitas das espécies:
_Calcinus tubularis
Pagurus cuanensis
Eupagurus anachoretus
Clibanarius aequabilis_

Equinodermes:

3 _Coscinasterias tenuispina_
3 grandes ofiúros da espécie _Ophioderma longicauda_

Peixes:

2 _Gobius paganellus_ todos com cerca de 3 cm.

Todos estes peixes dão-se lindamente bem, sendo que apenas ocorre algum territorialismo entre os blénios e também entre os góbios.
Espero por no futuro mais duas _Abudefduf luridus_ juvenis e o resto depois vejo eh eh.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Filipe
Finalmente pareçe que é desta  :yb665:  :yb624:  e o movel ja esta pronto ou é o  mesmo?

cumprimentos
Rúben

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim, é desta vez, e tenho pena não ter optado por peixes da costa da primeira vez que montei, teria poupado algum dinheiro em iluminação, areia, rocha, peixes, etc...
O móvel é o mesmo, mas como disse no setup, não irá levar muita rocha; bem menos que na antiga montagem.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
...o risco de queda continua a ser muito grande visto esse movel ser feito de "aparite" ter sido exposto a agua. O meu conselho como o da maioria do pessoal de ca do forum é fazeres um movel em condições pra isso, não vas ter alguma surpresa e em vez de teres 30litros de agua no chão tens cerca de 300litros :yb668: .

Boa sorte
Rúben

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O móvel não ficou danificado devido à água, e estes móveis são feitos para usar com o aquário cheio. Portanto em princípio não haverá problemas de maior.

Bem depois desta semana sem mostrar fotos, aqui vão umas, praticamente não têm nada de especial....apenas areia e água. A calha chegou um pouco mais tarde do que previsto por isso não pude tirar as fotos com ela, dado que chegou ainda hoje e não tenho as T5 ainda comigo. Por enquanto faço as reposições com água da torneira. Rochas ainda não tenho nada porque não tive oportunidade de ir ao mar apanhar umas.

Aqui vão algumas fotos:

Vista geral do aquário ainda sem a luz (nota-se que o fundo preto e a areia preta tornou o aquário muito escuro)



Canto do aquário com o escumador a funcionar



Pormenor da finíssima areia vulcânica das ilhas atlânticas



E finalmente as fotos da calha ainda sem as T5 que ainda não chegaram





Como podem ver ainda nada de especial, apenas areia vulcânica e água.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, hoje como estava bom tempo e não tinha nada para fazer, aproveitar e fui dar um mergulhinho trouxe rocha viva para o aquário, é apenas dois pequenos calhaus e duas rochas grandes. As rochas estão completamente cobertas por esponjas, anémonas, macroalgas, hidrozoários, craca, e muita alga coralina. Também aproveitei e apanhei um eremita. Também coloquei uma T8 para iluminar o aquário, enquanto que não chegam as 4 T5.

Aqui deixo as fotos (as rochas não estão na sua posição final)

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem olá a todos, aproveito para mostrar os parâmetros da água do meu aquário e também pedir uma opinião sobre eles e a manutenção que tou fazendo nele. O aquário tem 23 dias.

Temperatura-19º
Densidade-1,028
pH-7,9
Alcalinidade-3
Nitratos-1
Nitritos-0,5
Amónia-0,4

Estes últimos 3 valores são algo duvidosos porque não é fácil obter valores correctos com aqueles testes de cor.

Ainda não fiz tpa's, e a reposição da água evaporada é feita com água engarrafada.

Dúvida:
Quando devo fazer as tpa's e quanta percentagem?

No final da semana passada adicionei rocha viva (2 grandes e 2 pequenas)...depois um camarão, um madracis asperula, e vários eremitas.

Acham que devo adicionar mais rocha viva?
Posso adicionar mais eremitas?

Além disso a escumação não tem sido em muita quantidade, mas tenho limpo o copo de 3 em 3 dias.
Ainda não apareceu nenhuma alga nem vermelha, nem roxa, nem verde filamentosa no aquário, será que é normal em 23 dias de funcionamento?

Espero comentários a responder às minhas dúvidas e a comentar o aquário.

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Ola,

Quanto aos teus valores existe ai um que acho estar muito preocopante, que é a temperatura pois deves de ter a mesma a rondar os 25º no minimo.

Abraço,

PCautela

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Paulo, este é um aquário da costa, 19º é a temperatura do mar daqui, aliás ela varia entre 17º e 24º.

Eu pensei é que os valores de amónia e nitritos é que são preocupantes

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Ok,

Mas apenas vais colocar peixes da costa nessa aqua?

Se sim tudo bem e desculpa a observação.

Mas se pretendes colocar mais alguns vivos e corais, tem em atenção esses valores.

Abraço,

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim, será tudo da costa...mas não é preciso pedir desculpa pela observação, porque eu quero é observações para melhorar os meus erros :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem hoje voltei a ir ao mar, e trouxe mais duas rochas e duas estrelas do mar
As espécies foram:
Blue Sea Star-_Coscinasterias tenuispina_
Purple Sea Star-_Ophidiaster ophidianus_

Aqui está a foto da Ophidiaster:



Não consegui fotos da estrela azul mas deixo aqui uma foto da net:



Aqui deixo uma geral de algumas rochas, bem como do coral _Madracis asperula_ e de um Stenopus que não pertence ao biótopo.



Aqui deixo a foto de uma das várias esponjas do aquário:



Esta penso que é uma _Chondrosia reniformis_

Outras espécies de esponjas que tenho aqui são:

_Cliona viridis_
_Crambe crambe_

A _Crambe crambe_ é a espécie mais sensível à luz, e a mais difícil de manter.

Também tenho várias _Aiptasia mutabilis_

As fotos são fracas e não demonstram a beleza dos animais.
Espero que comentem.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, o aquário estava correndo bem nestes dias e de repente a água ficou com um tom esbranquiçado, os animais estavam todos bem, inclusive as estrelas do mar...ontem fiz uma tpa e hoje a água já estava mais clara, depois de ter aspirado a areia e limpo as bombas de circulação...nos próximos dias farei mais tpa's e espero que tudo se resolva até lá, mas parece que vai tudo no bom caminho :SbSourire21: .
Penso que a água ficou com esse tom esbranquiçado devido às algas coralinas que ficaram coladas no vidro de trás do aquário desde a anterior montagem; e como já tão mortas começaram a se desfazer na água...como elas só libertaram o cálcio, não prejudicou nenhum habitante do aquário e por isso nenhum morreu.

Mostro a foto da parte de lado do aquário, antes da tpa que fiz no domingo.



A esponja vermelha _Crambe crambe_ que estava numa rocha, começou a ficar sem pedaços, pensei que podia tar a morrer da água ou da luz, mas afinal encontrei os 2 bichinhos que tavam fazendo isso.
São duas lesmas do mar que vieram na rocha viva, de uma espécie que não consegui ainda indentificar.
Aqui estão as fotos da lesma do mar...





Se alguém souber a espécie que diga...

Comentem as fotos :SbSourire:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Filipe :SbSalut: 

Essa aqua vai no bom caminho :SbSourire19: 
Está a ficar giro e essa lesma é realmente muito gira e diferente. A dias trouxemos uma preta com riscas azuis e pintas amarelas que também é gira.

Boa sorte com isso :SbOk3:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

essa rocha e brutal e nos a pagar centenas de 

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, bem tinha duas lesmas, mas uma delas foi comida pela estrela do mar, quando reparei já tava nos braços da estrela. De qualquer forma elas puseram ovos, agora não sei o que irá sair dali, já tao a cerca de uma semana colados no vidro e só vi a cor deles mudar de amarelo para branco. Ainda não consegui descobrir esta espécie, tenho meia dúzia de espécies suspeitas mas ainda não tenho a certeza de qual é. Ainda preciso de descobrir muito sobre a biologia desta espécie.
Alexandre, de facto é impressionante a quantidade de bichos que vem com esta rocha viva, lesmas, ouriços, algas, hidrozoários, esponjas, anémonas (aiptasias :SbSourire2: ), até estrelas do mar em miniatura. Claro que tenho de ter cuidados no transporte da rocha para não morrer nada, como por exemplo...apanhar poucas rochas de cada vez de forma a traze-las com mais segurança.
Esta rocha é apanhada a cerca de 5 metros de profundidade, embora tenho 1 ou 2 que apanhei a uns 8 metros. Antes de apanhá-las verifico a olho se a rocha é realmente dequada para aquário, depois meto dentro de uma rede, e quando venho para terra, ainda no mar coloco elas dentro de um balde de forma a não apanharem ar, especialmente as esponjas, se algum animal da rocha morrer tenho de devolver a rocha ao mar. Tenho tenho cuidados com outros animais como as estrelas. Os mais resistentes são sem dúvida os eremitas e peixes (até agora só apanhei um *****). De qualquer forma o transporte é feito em muito pouco tempo, máximo 20/25 minutos.
Mais uma coisa, quando se apanha animais do mar, devemos apanhar só os que queremos ou precisamos, nunca apanhar só por apanhar e depois deixar a morrer, até as rochas devem ser escolhidas (a olho é claro lol).
Amanhã mais uns mergulhos e depois coloco fotos das mudanças.

Agora uma dúvida...porque será que a água do meu aquário às vezes tá turva e às vezes limpa...ontem tava turva...hoje tá cristalina :Admirado: .

Abraço a todos...fiquem bem...

----------


## NunoAlexandre

e como as mares  :yb624: 
uma vezes esta turva outras limpas

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

hehehe iso tá a ficar fixe... agora essa da água turva... confundiu-me... secalhar tens um wrasse ai dentro :p quando ele mergulha na areia... deve d te meter a água turva OLLOLOL

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

Excelente!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depois de algum tempo sem dar novidades sobre o aqua, deixo aqui 3 fotos dele e depois postarei mais, em cima no início do tópico estão as modificações que fiz no setup do aquário e os animais novos que entraram, posso dizer que actualmente conto com várias espécies de invertebrados e 11 peixes, sendo que tenho 5 espécies diferentes.

_Cryptosoma cristata_:



Blénio:



Góbio que penso ser o _Gobius paganellus_:



Tenho mais fotos que postarei mais tarde.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem deixo aqui algumas fotos do aquário, ainda falta levar rocha do lado esquerdo até um pouco mais do meio da altura do aqua, e aí estará terminado o layout. Também comprei um filtro uv que deverá chegar a ser montado lá pra terça ou quarta.

Aqui vão as fotos:

_Clibanarius aequabilis_



2 _Cryptosoma cristata_ (o 3º morreu esmagado nas mudanças do layout)



Possível _Gobius paganellus_ ainda juvenil.



_Parablennius parvicornis_ juvenil, muito vulgar nas poças rochosas dos Açores, Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde.



O vulgar _Thalassoma pavo_, neste caso uma fêmea. Tenho esta fêmea e um juvenil que não consegui tirar foto.







A vulgar Truta Verde, _Centrolabrus trutta_ esta é grandinha (13 cm). É um peixe muito pacífico mas difícil de alimentar, até agora tem comido algas e animaizinhos das rochas.



Finalmente deixo a foto geral do aquário, ainda falta a rocha do lado esquerdo e acho que aqueles calhaus arredondados do lado direito, que estão à frente, serão retirados, porque tapam as outras rochas mais leves que estão atrás. De resto não morreu ainda nenhum animal a não ser o caranguejo esmagado, em parte por minha culpa :yb665: . Entraram também 3 ofiuros grandes.



Espero comentários e especialmente uns que me ajudem a dar ideias melhores pró layout.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Filipe,

está muito bonito, gostei particularmente dos _Cryptosoma cristata_. São de que tamanho?

Vou deixar-te a minha sugestão para vivos.

Peixes
- _Tripterygion delaisi delaisi_: o macho é muito bonito e são pequenos.
- _Abudefduf luridus_: os machos são bem giros, mas devem ser muito agressivos.
- _Sphoeroides marmoratus_ (sopapo): deve ser agressivo, mas são tão estúpidos que se tornam engraçados.
- _Coris julis_: bonitos, mas com comportamento semelhante ao talassoma
- Solha: se conseguisses arranjar uma bem pequenina, acho que ficava engraçado.
- _Anthias anthias_: são espectaculares, mas só de garrafa :yb620: ! 
- _Apogon imberbis_: espectaculares, mas  :yb620: !

- Ouriços
   - Brissus unicolor (ouriço da areia)
   - Sphaerechinus granularis: é um pouco grande, mas o roxo é bonitinho.

- Camarões
   - _Gnathophyllum elegans_: já tive, são lindos. Apanhei-os à noite a menos de 1m de profundidade, mas são difíceis de encontrar.
   - _Stenopus spinosus_: nessa mesma noite vi um casal a uns 3m, mas não os consegui apanhar.

Outros
- _Haliotis coccinea_ (lapa burra)
- _Ophidiaster ophidianus_: por aqui há muitas, não sei como é aí. 
- _Sabella spallanzanii_ brancas e castanhas
- _Scyllarus arctus_ (bruxa): à noite, mandas uma rede com uma sardinha para dentro de água, passado uma horita puxas e elas vêm agarradas à rede. 
- nudibranquios

O que dizes?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Boas Filipe,
> 
> está muito bonito, gostei particularmente dos _Cryptosoma cristata_. São de que tamanho?
> 
> Vou deixar-te a minha sugestão para vivos.
> 
> Peixes
> - _Tripterygion delaisi delaisi_: o macho é muito bonito e são pequenos.
> - _Abudefduf luridus_: os machos são bem giros, mas devem ser muito agressivos.
> ...


Olá Carlos, de facto tou a pensar colocar alguns animais dessa lista aqui no aquário, sendo que para mim a minha opinião é igual à tua em vários deles, bem dos que disseste vou dizer o que acho:

Peixes
- Tripterygion delaisi delaisi: concordo contigo a 100% e vão entrar (quando apanhar  :Coradoeolhos: )
- Abudefduf luridus: irão entrar dois juvenis, pelo menos um de cauda vermelha. Os adultos de facto são um pedaço agressivos.
- Sphoeroides marmoratus (sopapo): este tá fora de hipótese, ficava logo sem os meus caranguejos  :Icon Cry: .
- Coris julis: concordo, mas aqui são muito raros...costumas ver aí a que profundidade??
- Solha: tenho outros peixes na lista de espera a frente dela eh eh.
- Anthias anthias: mais uma vez concordo, e tou a ver que estes nunca terei :Icon Cry: -
- Apogon imberbis: espectaculares, mas...só os vejo a baixa profundidade à noite, digamos que tou quase na situação dos anthias.

Dos ouriços só podia por um Diadema antillarum branco ou preto e branco se encontrar...o problema é apanhá-los sem partir-lhes os espinhos e sem me picar lol. Aqui são uma praga e faço um favor em os tirar do mar...se quiseres uns eu envio lol. Outro problema é que parece que comem coralina.

- Camarões
- Gnathophyllum elegans: nunca os vi, infelizmente.
- Stenopus spinosus: igualmente nunca os vi...talvez numa expedição nocturna. Aqui também há o Lysmata grabhami que são mais vulgares e o Caranguejo aranha que já tive noutro aquário e é lindo d+.

Outros
- Haliotis coccinea (lapa burra)...infelizmente são raras senão entravam pra limpar algas (embora seriam comidas pelos caranguejos lol)
- Ophidiaster ophidianus: aqui depende do dia...já tive uma como viste numa foto acima, depois tirei para uma tpa quase completa ao aqua e nunca mais encontrei nenhuma para colocar, mas de certeza que acharei outras.
- Sabella spallanzanii: aqui não existem infelizmente.
- Scyllarus arctus (bruxa): tenho outros crustáceos à frente na lista...mas são boas prá comer eh eh.
- nudibranquios...ia trazer um da vez que apanhei o thalassoma pequenino, mas escapou pela rede, era um azul e amarelo minúsculo. Já tive outros dois no aqua laranjas que podes ver em cima, mas depois desapareceram.

Provavelmente amanhã irei trazer mais rocha pró aquário e quem sabe um caranguejo aranha ou uma Ophidiaster ophidianus.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ah no meio que tanta escrita esqueci-me de te dizer que os Cryptosoma cristata têm 4 cm...o que morreu tinha uns 6 cm (era muito lindo) mas aqui como são vulgares depois apanho outro grande eh eh.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hoje fui outra vez ao mar e apanhei 3 rochas (duas grandes e uma pequena) e uma estrela vermelha _Ophidiaster ophidianus_ e também mais um _Thalassoma pavo_ fêmea.

O Thalassoma está ainda em fase de adaptação e foi muito agredido pelo Thalassoma fêmea já do mesmo tamanho, amanhã já deve tar melhor, ficou com umas barbatanas roídas mas nada de mais.

Aqui estão as fotos do Thalassoma e da estrela dentro do balde que transporte os animais:





Aqui estão as fotos das rochas que apanhei no outro balde de borracha:







Comentem...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Fico fascinado com a qualidade da montagem e a grande perserverança de mergulhar em apnéia, e coletar rocha por rocha!

Força com isso que tá ficando muito lindo!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Brigado pelo comentário Rafael, de facto tá ficando melhor do que pensava que iria ficar eh eh...colectar a rocha não é fácil, mas quem faz por gosto não cansa, às vezes prefiro ir colectar a rocha e os animais do que ir comprá-los à loja. As 3 rochas que apanhei hoje já estão no aqua limpinhas, o problema é que não sei em que posição coloco elas porque não tenho jeito para layouts eh eh...talvez para terminar apanhe mais umas 3 rochas grandes...de resto só entrará animais novos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Filipe,

belas rochas, estavam soltas ou tiveste que as partir?

Vai dando informações sobre a evolução da _Ophidiaster ophidianus_. Eu tive uma durante bastante tempo, mas depois começou a ficar magrinha e decidi soltá-la, mas estava num aquário de recife e ainda por cima instalado à pouco tempo. Não sei se o problema foi a temperatura, se a alimentação ou ambos.

Em relação aos _Coris julis_, aqui há muitos e andam a baixa profundidade geralmente em conjunto com cardumes de_ Thalassoma pavo_.
Quanto aos ouriços o _Sphaerechinus granularis_ come coralina o _Diadema antillarum_ não sei. E em relação ao _Brissus unicolor_, não há aí ou não gostas?
Em relação aos camarões, mergulha numa piscina natural que tenha o fundo com bastante vida. Os _Gnathophyllum elegans_ encontrei-os debaixo de calhau rolado com poucas algas, os _Stenopus spinosus_ estavam numa pequena gruta. Podes ver aqui os _Gnathophyllum elegans_.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Carlos, as rochas já tavam soltas quando as apanhei, limpo a esponja vermelha/laranja, _Crambe crambe_ porque morre com facilidade no aquário, de resto já tá pronta para ser usada. Sobre a estrela vermelha eu vou dando a evolução dela no aquário...já tive outra mais pequena antes da tpa quase completa e alimenta-se de algas e alguns detritos. O _Coris julis_ aqui são raros, só os vejo com mais facilidade quando mergulho com garrafa a mais profundidade; de qualquer forma se apanhar um que não seja muito grande eu coloco. De ouriços não irei por nenhum, o Diadema também se alimenta de alga coralina e arranjar um com espinhos direitos e mais pequenino não é fácil (quase todos os que vejo já são grandes), de qualquer forma não coloco por causa da coralina, o Brissus aqui nunca vi, embora penso que haja a mais profundidade na areia, mas por acaso até acho-o feio  :Coradoeolhos: . Os camarões vou exprimentar então ir a uma piscina natural e ver, mas não é nada fácil, mas logo que veja coloco, porque são dos meus preferidos.
Vou fazer uma lista dos peixes e animais que irei colocar certamente logo que apanhe, e uma lista de outros que poderei colocar...depois posto aqui.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Aqui vai a lista:

Animais que vão entrar certamente:

2 _Abudefduf luridus_ (juvenis)



1 _Ophioblennius atlanticus_ (no máximo 10 cm)



Caramujos, haliotes, lapas e _Bolma rugosa_ para algas, _Stramonita haemastoma_, Nassários, Cerites para detritos.

1 ou 2 _Stenorhynchus lanceolatus_



Camarões:

Cinetorhynchus rigens
Palaemon elegans
Gnathophyllum elegans
Gnathophyllum americanum
Thor amboinensis
Lysmata seticaudata
Lysmata grabhami
Plesionika narval
Stenopus spinosus

Anémonas, corais, etc...

Telmactis cricoides (uma pequena roxa ou rosa)
Palythoa canariensis
Madracis asperula

Dos outros depois pensarei...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, tive a adicionar kalkwasser no aquário por pinga-pinga duma garrafa, tenho cerca de 3 litros de evaporação por dia...quanto axam que devo adicionar de kalk por litro...uma colher de café chega?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Filipe

Se não estou enganado, normalmente é uma colher de sopa por cada 5l...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Obrigado Pedro, então para uma garrafa de 1,5 litros, 1/3 colher de sopa ou uma colher de café cheia deve dar. Obrigado.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Nossa, essa fauna vai só confirmar minha hipótese! hahahah

mas essa donzela que vais por, não é territorial não?

Dos sargentinhos que eu tinha, um era muuuuito territorial, vivia descendo o cacete no outro, até que eu devolvi ele no mar!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De facto Rafael, estas donzelas são muito territoriais e agressivas, mas apenas entre elas...aos outros peixes não fazem nada porque já tive noutro aquário duas e só atacavam donzelas, tinha um _Canthigaster capistrata_ (é tipo um baiacu) e elas não o atacavam. Irei por duas destas juvenis a ver como se comportam, o aquário tem 120x50, talvez 60x50 dê para cada uma eh eh. Os Thalassomas que tenho é que são muito agressivos entre eles. O que entrou por último está apanhando muito do que já lá estava; o Thalassoma juvenil eles não atacam. Também estou a pensar meter um Canthigaster no aquário, o problema é que pode comer os caranguejos. Deixo a foto de um abaixo.

_Canthigaster capistrata_:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Eu acho que aqueles carangueijos são muito mais bonitos que esse baiacú!

Fica a sugestão!

Ou então, arrisca ele e tenta alimentar um bocado, talvez ele não coma os carangueijos. Ou não!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ye também acho os caranguejos mais bonitos, mas vou fazer exactamente isso que disseste, meto ele no aqua, alimento e se ver que ele ataca os caranguejos vai directo pró mar.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

O que dás de comer pro teu thalassoma?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Aos Thalassomas grandes dou granulado, apesar de um praticamente não comer nada por causa do outro. Mas eles comem de tudo, caramujos, lapas, comida seca.

O pequeno do tamanho do teu Halichoeres já não dou nada, ele aceita granulado, mas pelos vistos prefere comer os bichos que estão nas rochas, pelo menos está sempre picando elas.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem deixo aqui novas fotos do aquário e dos animais.

Foto geral do aquário, coloquei mais rocha do lado esquerdo, sendo que agora o layout está quase definitivo, apenas entrarão mais 3/4 rochas pró lado esquerdo. Nesta foto as actinícas estão ligadas.



_Ophidiaster ophidianus_:





Truta Verde _Centrolabrus trutta_:



Aqui a revolver o substracto para se alimentar:



Thalassoma juvenil:



O mesmo Thalassoma a se alimentar:



Por hoje é tudo...comentem  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Filipe

Não percebo nada de aquariofilia, muito menos do tipo de habitat que estás a construir.
No entanto parece-me que és muito 'profissional', muito responsável naquilo que estás a fazer, algo cada vez mais difícil de encontrar nos dias que correm, atendendo à tua idade.
Claro está, que é um tipo de habitat 'muito' fácil de pôr em prática para quem pratica mergulho. É uma fortuna ter essa possibilidade.

Tendo em conta alguns (poucos, estou-me a lembrar dos últimos dias do aquário do 'Diogo Lopes'... ) FOWLR que conheço, penso que umas macro-algas iriam dar mais 'cor' ao aquário, mas como disse, não sei se tal é possível nesse habitat.

Tentava igualmente subir um pouco mais uns dos lados, para criar mais 'dinâmica' no layout.

De resto, muito interessante o teu diálogo com o 'Rafael Lessa', pena que não estejam mais perto um do outro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boa noite Pedro, antes de mais obrigada pelo comentário. Deixa também te dizer que o teu tópico já venho a acompanhar a muito tempo, não comento assiduamente, apenas dou a minha opinião em algumas coisas. Eu não sou nenhum expert em aquariofilia, e vejo membros como tu, Rogerio Miguel Gomes, Matias Gomes, Carlos Mota, etc...em que aprecio a vossa maneira de abordar o hobbie, na parte dos diy e na construção do material pró aquário ao pormenor e de layouts espetaculares que vejo aqui, que infelizmente não tenho grande jeito para faze-los.
Eu resolvi mudar de uma tentativa de reef para um biótopo da costa, porque como está gosto de mergulho, do mar, e estranhamente aquários com fauna do atlântico atrai-me muito (sinceramente não sei porquê lol).
Em relação ao layout de facto eu queria colocar uma parte do aquário mais alta...a ideia inicial seria colocar o lado direito mais alto e o esquerdo com areia, mas actualmente já não tenho hipótese de mexer naquele lado direito sem o destruir; por isso, acho que vou subir o lado esquerdo colocando mais umas 3/4 rochas de forma a construir uma gruta e uma parede ao mesmo tempo. As macro-algas de facto posso colocar mas com a circulação que tenho, os peixes herbívoros (truta verde, blenios parvicornis, etc), são logo destruídas ou arrancadas, logo apenas tenho halimeda e coralina na rocha. Mas irei colocar alguns corais daqui...várias madracis e palythoas.
Agora só tenho pena de uma coisa....o aquário não ser maior :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, entraram novos habitantes no aquário...5 peixes novos, 2 _Mauligobius maderensis_, 1 góbio que penso ser uma cor diferente de _Gobius paganellus_ e 2 _Coryphoblennius galerita_. Pra semana talvez farei umas novas modificações nos habitantes, tirando a tainha e talvez uns peixes mais pequenos e o Thalassoma que entrou por último porque está apanhando muito do que já lá estava.
Outro problema que quero resolver é as microbolhas que o escumador hang-on deita, vou fazer alguma coisa k faça com que as bolhas diminuam e depois mostro aqui.

_Centrolabrus trutta_ (de novo):



_Mauligobius maderensis_:



_Coryphoblennius galerita_:



Depois posto fotos melhores, estas foram tiradas com as actínicas desligadas.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Filipe,

conta lá como é que tens apanhado os peixes.

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eh eh bem lá vai o meu texto sobre as colectas :SbSourire: 
Não é fácil mas vou tentar dizer de todos lol.
Primeiro, a rocha é apanhada entre 3 a 8/9 metros em apneia, e infelizmente sem luvas o que já me provocou várias queimaduras de hidrozoários.
Qualquer invertebrado que tenho no aquário foi igualmente em apneia +/- a mesma profundidade usando apenas as mãos.
Em relação aos peixes...a truta verde e o Thalassoma pequeno apanhei com um camaroeiro de aquário com cerca de 15 por 15, alguma paciência e não é muito difícil. Os Thalassomas maiores foram os dois de formas diferentes...para o primeiro foi abrir um ouriço dos pretos no fundo, vêm um montes de Thalassomas comer, passei a rede e pronto, lá ficou ele dentro dela :SbSourire2: ; o outro foi abrir um ouriço dos pretos dentro de uma rede daquelas de guardar as lapas, sendo que depois coloco-a presa no fundo, com o ouriço no fundo da rede, depois entram os peixes lá dentro e é igualmente só puxar o saco e já tá :SbSourire2: . Os blénios e góbios foram nas poças rochosas na maré baixa, vou com o camaroeiro do aquário, passo ele junto as paredes das poças nas algas e lá vêm os peixes nela.
Talvez amanhã será o dia da apanha das castanhetas pretas :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Algum trabalho, mas aposto que é divertido.




> Os blénios e góbios foram nas poças rochosas na maré baixa, vou com o camaroeiro do aquário, passo ele junto as paredes das poças nas algas e lá vêm os peixes nela.


Eles estão dentro ou fora de água? 
Pergunto isto porque já reparei nuns bem pequenos e pretos (não sei a espécie) que quando a maré está baixa ficam completamente fora de água, até uns 15 cm, agarrados às algas e de cabeça para baixo com o corpo totalmente exposto e percebe-se que estão ali por opção.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Por acaso até é porreiro andar a colectar os animais assim, é sempre algo para passar o tempo.
Estes blénios que apanhei por acaso às vezes saem de água e respiram ar normal...já vi várias vezes isso acontecer, estes estavam dentro de água numa poça com cerca de 20 cm de profundidade.
Os góbios nunca saem completamente de água, embora fiquem em água praticamente com 1 ou 2 cm de profundidade.
Os que vemos completamente fora de água são os blénios das espécies seguintes:

_Coryphoblennius galerita_
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Spec...ry.php?id=7644

_Paralipophrys trigloides_
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Spec...y.php?id=16301

Estes às vezes saem completamente fora de água.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Filipe, 

não é nenhum desses. Já andei a pesquisar e ainda não percebi que espécie é!
Também vejo outros fora de água, a diferença é que os outros ficam dentro de pequenas fendas onde parecem ter ficado encurralados, enquanto que estes para além de se verem em maior número, nota-se que estão ali propositadamente, estão-se a agarrar às algas para não cair para a água o que acho surreal e engraçado.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hum, será que é um clingfish destes:

Pictures Summary

Em relação ao meu aquário, na segunda irão sair alguns peixes...um Thalassoma dos grandes que está apanhando muito do que pus primeiro, o coitado até já tem as barbatanas roídas, o motivo de o tirar é unicamente para não ter o destino mais provável, ou seja a morte...também irei tirar a tainha porque está crescendo, é feia e assim fica ocupando o espaço de outros peixes mais bonitos e interessantes. Talvez também retire os góbios e os blénios...deixando só um dos galeritas que entraram.
Ao todo espero ficar apenas com:
1 Thalassoma grande, 1 Thalassoma pequeno, 1 truta, 1 ou 2 blénios galeritas.
O problema agora é...como irei apanhar os bicharocos :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O aquário continua indo bem, tou a adicionar kalk diariamente e os animais estão todos bem de saúde.
Entrou uma estrela _Coscinasterias tenuispina_ e dois Thalassomas, uma fêmea com cerca de 6 cm e um lindo macho bem grande com 16 cm no mínimo.
Também coloquei mais eremitas para ajudar na limpeza.

Deixo aqui fotos de um dos blénios e do Thalassoma macho.

Thalassoma macho (infelizmente a foto não mostra a verdadeira beleza do peixe)



Blénio galerita:







Também está crescendo numa rocha uma esponja amarela que penso ser da espécie _Aplysina aerophoba_

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem mostro aqui algumas fotos do aquário depois de ter entrado mais rocha, mais animais e também a instalação de um esterilizador uv ligado a um filtro externo...tirei uma das nanostream 6045 porque estava a ficar muita corrente.

Foto do Esterilizador UV Vecton2 300:



Devo dizer que desde que coloquei o esterilizador a água ficou limpa como nunca.

Foto do Filtro Externo EHEIM Classic 2211 que está ligado ao uv:



Esta foto é apenas para mostrar o que resolvi usar para juntar as mangueiras (mais grossas com mais finas), comprei na maxmat e foi barato e eficaz.



Foto de um dos 5 thalassomas que tenho...este é a fêmea maior (que está um pedaço magra)



Fotos do thalassoma mais pequeno do aquário...tenho dois juvenis, um foi dado pelo Miguel Correia, este foi o que já tinha no aquário, que é ainda mais pequeno.







Blénio galerita (tenho dois)



Estrela _Ophidiaster ophidianus_, está de exelente saúde e a crescer.





Finalmente uma foto geral do aquário em que podemos ver mais rocha e mais cracas a crescer na parte de trás coladas ao vidro.



Espero comentários... :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pacheco

Um biótopo simples e muito agradável  :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns Filipe, cada vez melhor. 
Ainda vai ser o melhor aquário macaronésico.

Dizes que a _Ophidiaster ophidianus_ está a crescer. Consegues perceber do que ela se alimenta? Quando montar o novo aquário vou tentar colocar outra novamente.
Sei que não estás a pensar colocar macroalgas porque pensas que elas não vão aguentar, mas e se colocares algas calcárias como as _Corallina elongata_ ou _Coralina officinalis_? Não me parece que os peixes lhes toquem e têm um rosa espectacular.
Ainda tens os caranguejos? É que não se vêm na geral!
Por aí existem destas conchas, _Ervilia castanea_? Por aqui algumas praias em determinadas alturas do anos ficam com um tom rosa devido à presença destas conchas na areia. Poderia ser uma outra solução para o substrato. Até era capaz de não ficar tão bonito, mas queria saber a tua opinião e se existem aí. Tinha a vantagem de ser material calcário.
_Pinna nobilis_, existe aí? Não hesitava em pôr essa.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Obrigado Carlos, a estrela penso que alimenta-se de detritos das rochas, e cresceu um pouco desde que chegou, especialmente aquele braço mais pequeno, que tava minúsculo e já tem o dobro do tamanho. Acho que uma das boas razões para conseguir manter esta estrela é devido à rocha ser daqui, e por acaso apanhada no local onde apanhei a estrela. De facto macroalgas será dificil, já coloquei caulerpa a poucos dias e de um dia pró outro desapareceu, alguma levada pela corrente prás bombas e outra destruída pelos thalassomas ou comida pelos eremitas e os blénios. Essas algas que me mostraste acho que é umas meias gelatinosas né. Ainda tive a pensar trazer mas podiam ser desfeitas, ir prás bombas e sujar a água. Por enquanto apenas tenho dois tipos de alga calcárea nas rochas.
Os caranguejos infelizmente foram mortos, o primeiro por mim como já tinha explicado antes numa mudança de layout, e os outros dois provavelmente pelo thalassoma macho, o último foi morto a poucos dias.
Essas conchas que disseste nunca vi aqui, embora aqui normalmente as zonas com areia são muito pobres pelo menos junto à costa a pouca profundidade. As Pinnas existem aqui, mas penso que não irei meter (porque são raras), a manutenção deve ser parecida às das tridacnas...outro problema é que não sei quais são os seus predadores. De qualquer forma se arranjar uma pequena cerca de 10/13 cm irei colocar só pra exprimentar, caso seja atacada retiro logo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Pena os caranguejos terem morrido, eram bem bonitos :yb620: . Sei que há cá mas nunca os vi.

Em relação à estrela poderás ter problemas quando a comida que ela tem nas rochas acabar. Se isso vier a acontecer, uma solução poderia ser ires colocando sempre uma rocha provisória retirada do mar.

Em relação às macroalgas, não são gelatinosas, são calcáreas, tipo halimeda, mas mais fininhas, cor de rosa e mais bonitas. Não me parecem boa coisa para os peixes comerem.

Em relação às pinas é possível que sejam filtradoras. Já mergulhei aqui num sítio cheio de pinas a uns 25m.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu irei colocar mais rocha no aquário, quero formar mais duas ilhas do lado direito do aqua, assim terá alimento suficiente para a estrela...tenho duas Cosciasterias tenuispina, mas essas alimentam-se de caramujos, ameijoas congeladas e miolo de camarão.
Em relação às algas o mais provável é que ainda não as vi...ah eu tenho uma alga que tem-se portado bem que é parecido com halimeda mas vermelha.
As pinnas de facto o problema é saber pouco sobre elas, mas que davam uma bela aquisição isso davam :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Tá ficando perfeito esse teu aqua!
Continua com esse progresso!

E o meu, eu desmontei sim, a prova que vou fazer já é dia 09 de novembro hahahah...
Espero que passe!

E boa sorte com o aqua!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boa sorte pra prova :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

Boas Filipe  :SbOk: .

Gosto muito deste teu aquario e do layout :Palmas: ,
 que esta a ficar muito natural.
É engraçado que a maior parte dos peixes  :SbPoisson9:  da Madeira tb a aqui, 
apesar que aqui a agua atinge os 32 graus, 
qual é a temperatura da agua ai ? 
Continua com o bom trabalho vais no bom caminho   :tutasla: .

Abraço da Bermuda
RicardoJRS

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim de factos os peixes daqui são muito parecidos aos daí.
Embora é claro que a temperatura aqui é mais baixa eh eh...varia entre 18º no Inverno e 24º no Verão...apesar de haver por vezes extremos de 17º ou 25/26º, mas é raro.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas filipe , venho a seguir este aquário ao longo da sua montagem e acho que esta a ficar um espetaculo , derivado há minha paixão pelo nosso mar sou um adepto incondicional dos aquário ditos mediterrânicos .
como mergulhador que sou sei que a nosssa costa tem autenticas jóias e um aquário bem estruturado não fica nada a dever ao nosso reefs .
mando.te algumas fotos que encontrei e um link para seguires alguns dos melhores aquario deste biotopo.









o link

TU ACUARIO MARINO MEDITERRÁNEO &bull; Portal

abraços

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Nuno, de facto as coisas que temos no nosso mar dá pra fazer aquários que não ficam nada a dever aos de reef, e pelo menos são diferentes.
Esses aquários estão sem dúvida espetaculares, e deixo aqui o link do aquário mediterrânico mais espetacular que põe muitos reefs abaixo...Guba-Mittelmeeraquarium | StartseiteKategorie
Já reparei que os italianos são os que têm mais aquários deste género, enquanto que em portugal raramente vejo destes, tu tinhas, a Ana dos açores tinha, e mais uns do forum de aquariofilia.net; de resto nunca vi aqui aquários deste género. O Matias Gomes, o Rafael Lessa e o Ricardo Rodrigues de Sousa também usam muito os animais e rocha da costa...pelo menos o Rafael e o Ricardo Rodrigues de Sousa, tudo o que tinham no aquário era da costa, como eu tinha.
Este é outro aquário italiano muito agradável...La pagina di Antonio Zofrea equipamento simples está feito um aquário muito bonito. Mas vou ver melhor o site que mandaste pra ver aquários novos.

Outra coisa é que alguns peixes e invertebrados do Mediterrâneo e costa sul de Portugal não se encontram nos Açores, Madeira e Canárias, e vice-versa. Logo os aquários em termos de habitantes ficam um pouco diferentes (mas a ideia é a mesma e isso é que é importante)

Aqui vou colocar alguns peixes do Mediterrâneo e costa sul de Portugal muito bonitos ou interessantes mas que infelizmente não existem aqui...

Blénios:

_Aidablennius sphynx
Lipophrys adriaticus
Lipophrys canevae
Lipophrys nigriceps
Lipophrys dalmatinus
Parablennius pilicornis
Parablennius rouxi
Parablennius sanguinolentus
Parablennius tentacularis
Parablennius zvonimiri
Salaria pavo
Scartella cristata_

Góbios e afins:

_Gobius bucchichi_ (este faz simbiose com a anémona sulcata ou viridis)
_Gobius niger
Gobius auratus
Tripterygion melanurus
Tripterygion tripteronotus_

Wrasses:

_Symphodus cinereus
Symphodus melanocercus
Symphodus ocellatus
Symphodus roissali
Symphodus rostratus
Symphodus tinca
_
Outros:

_Chromis chromis
Serranus hepatus
Entelurus aequoreus
Syngnathus typhle
Syngnathus abaster
Syngnathus rostellatus_

Como dá pra ver blénios, góbios e bodiões é do mais vulgar no Mediterrâneo e costa de Portugal Continental.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Pois eu já tive um de 800L mas infelizmente o refrigerador avariou e como sabes a temp do Algarve mesmo de inverno ronda os 20 graus , e nos no Algarve temos como sabes uma corrente que vem do mediterrâneo  que nos trás muita coisa daqueles lados, posso te garantir que na ria formosa encontras espécies tropicais que não havia há anos cá  e isso foi provado este anos com a universidade do Algarve .
 :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De facto li em artigos que no mediterrâneo especialmente costa de Itália têm sido encontrados peixes do mar vermelho e alguns da costa africana oeste. Se puderes arranjar algo a dizer os que foram encontrados aí no Algarve posta aqui.
Aqui na Madeira os que vejo que não estão registados para o arquipélago nos livros é o Aluterus scriptus, Sargocentrum sp. e Lithognathus mormyrus...sendo este último muito vulgar nas zonas de areia. Também já vi Abudefduf saxatilis (mais que uma vez) mas é muito raro.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ve estes topicos

Peixes tropicais chegam à Ria Formosa - Notícias - Meio Ambiente - Aquecimento Global, Poluição, Energia e Alterações Climatéricas

http://caramulonotopo.blogspot.com/2...picais-ao.html

http://www.regiao-sul.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=94970

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Já agora,

avistamentos raros nos Açores.

http://www.horta.uac.pt/Projectos/MS...200411/new.htm

http://www.horta.uac.pt/Projectos/MS.../Raridades.htm

Segundo o último artigo, falta saber se estas observações se devem às alteração climáticas ou a outros factores. Leiam.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

correcto em mergulhos que tenho efectuado nos Açores já vi os chatedon vulgaris entre outras espécies de camarões ditos tropicais , mas os Açores e um mar aparte  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esses chaetodon são demais, aqui nunca vi nenhum, e Carlos já tinha visto esse segundo artigo que mostraste, de facto esse Antennarius radiosus dizem que também já avistaram cá, mas eu não coloquei na lista que fiz porque nunca vi. Nuno aqui dos invertebrados os mais bonitos são os camarões...Lysmata grabhami e Cinetorhynchus rigens são camarões muito vulgares aqui.

Lysmata grabhami:



Cinetorhynchus rigens:



Mas os avistamentos aqui que tive mais interessantes são sem dúvida um peixe esquilo Sargocentrum sp. que sinceramente não sei a espécie. E os sargentinhos Abudefduf saxatilis vulgares no brasil e zonas tropicais do atlântico.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Outro artigo interessante é este...http://www.cm-funchal.pt/cmf/Default.aspx?ID=1989. Que fala de um avistamento de um sargentinho Abudefduf saxatilis, exactamente no local (Cais do Carvão) onde já vi vários, portanto posso garantir que não é o único exemplar visto aqui.

Agora falando do meu aquário...hoje trouxe mais 4 peixes pró aquário...2 góbios (_Gobius sp._) e 1 blénio (_Parablennius parvicornis_) apanhados nas poças a beira da estação de biologia marinha eh eh. E o outro peixe foi um sapinho ou sopapo _Sphoeroides marmoratus_ com cerca de 9 cm que foi apanhado por um pescador (no Cais do Carvão :HaEbouriffe: ) e que foi deitado num buraco para morrer, aqui os pescadores costumam fazer isto a alguns peixes mais pequenos e por sinal mais bonitos, dado que não servem para comer e assim não voltam a picar na isca. O peixe não está em bom estado, dado que esteve uns minutos fora de água jogado num buraco. Vi que o bicharoco estava vivo e trouxe, agora verei se sobrevive :Admirado: .
Amanhã posto fotos dos outros e do sapinho se ainda tiver vivo.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu já vi aqui Lysmata wurdemanni , e nas lojas pedem 10 a 15€ por cada um , e na ria formosa apanho Ophioderma sp. com a garantia de sobreviver num reef vários anos tenho 1 há 3

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esses lysmata devem ser os seticaudata, aqui são raros de se ver. Vulgar é os grabhami...mas é verdade, aqui vejo lysmatas destes a preços bem altos (acho que ainda mais altos que esses que disseste). O Ophioderma também tenho 3, já agora quantos aconselhas para um aquário de 300 litros? Parece que eles são bons limpadores.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

2 porque eles ficam grandes com um diâmetro de 10 a 15 cm

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ok tão não coloco mais nenhum ofiuro. :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem deixo aqui mais umas fotos, incluindo a do sapinho que falei ontem...o peixe ainda está meio atordoado e fraco, portanto não sei se vai sobreviver, veremos nos próximos dias.

Primeiro a foto do dominante do aquário, um _Thalassoma pavo_ macho, que dei o nome de "Terror" :SbSourire2:  o significado disto devem perceber eh eh. Dá pra ver a barriga dele cheia de góbios e outros peixes pequenos :HaEbouriffe: .



Foto da parte de baixo da estrela _Coscinasterias tenuispina_.



_Parablennius parvicornis_...que entrou ontem e já está perfeitamente à vontade no aqua, o peixe tem cerca de 8 cm, também é um bom comedor de algas...espécie endémica da Macaronésia e partes da costa da África Tropical.



Agora 4 fotos de rajada do sapinho _Sphoeroides marmoratus_, como podem ver é um animal muito exótico e cores engraçadas, branco com a parte de cima e dos lados com manchas e pintas pretas e castanhas, a cauda é amarelada.









E pronto é isto por agora, pra semana talvez coloque mais rocha e mude assim um pedaço do layout.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, desta vez como actualização do meu tópico devo dar a notícia que o peixe sapo não conseguiu sobreviver, passado um dia no aquário acabou por morrer.
Depois tenho mais um problema, acontece que o meu escumador anda a tirar porcaria como louco, cerca de dois copos cheios em 24 horas. E começo a notar porcarias sobre a rocha, tipo restos de comida e matéria orgânica, em que quando agito a água sobre a rocha saltam logo de lá, voltando passado algum tempo a ficar em cima da rocha ou areia depois de assentar. O que acham que devo fazer neste caso? Aspirar as porcarias que estão sobre a rocha? Introduzir mais equipa de limpeza?...penso que um dos problemas que posso ter em relação a isto é que tenho apenas como equipa de limpeza 3 ofiuros, e uns 6 ou 8 eremitas pequenos (os outros foram devorados pelo thalassoma grande). Que animais é que acham que devo introduzir no aquário para livrar o aquário de detritos???

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Filipe

Esse trabalhar louco do skimmer, pode ter a haver com alterações de Ph... ou ozono... usas ozono?

Quanto a essa poeira na rocha, não me preocupo muito com ela, mas aspiro-a semanalmente com um tubo de 6mm (das bombas de ar), aproveitando assim para fazer uma TPA de 10L. Depois a TPA continua na sump...
É muita porcaria que é aspirada da rocha.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Na segunda vou fazer a mudança de água bi-mensal, e já aproveito e aspiro as rochas, mas vou tentar apanhar equipa de limpeza (quando o mar acalmar), os detritos nas rochas não é que tenham algum problema prós peixes ou animais (as estrelas até gostam), apenas acho que fica feio ver rocha com detritos agarrados, sem contar com a areia que o Centrolabrus larga em cima de algumas rochas.
Ah e não uso ozono, tenho um esterilizador uv mas ozono nunca usei.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Vou postar mais umas fotos que tirei, duas apenas para mostrar a rocha já bem maturada dentro do aquário. Também fiz a actualização dos animais que mantenho actualmente no aquário.
Além disso voltei a colocar a tunze nanostream 6045 de forma a criar mais corrente para remover detritos das rochas, fiz uma tpa e a água continua limpinha e os animais todos bem. Retirei 2 thalassomas fêmeas que mantinha no aquário já de tamanho médio e um dos góbios de 3 cm foi comido pelo thalassoma macho, o bicho realmente tem mau feitio  :Coradoeolhos: .

Primeiro fotos de perto do estado das rochas, pode-se ver como estão bem cobertas de coralina.





Agora uma foto da estrela (tirada de outra perspectiva) _Coscinasterias tenuispina_,esta é a grande dado que tenho duas.



Agora 3 fotos de blénios de duas espécies diferentes apanhadas nas poças rochosas.

_Parablennius parvicornis_ a vigiar o terreno eh eh. É um peixe que nada pelo aquário todo e não se intimida com o thalassoma grande; come algas que crescem no vidro, embora aceite mysis congeladas.



_Coryphoblennius galerita_ (tenho dois deles, um mais amarelado que é este e outro mais acastanhado escuro), já reparei que o seu alimento preferido são as diatomáceas e outras algas que crescem no vidro. São pacíficos com outras espécies, mas territoriais com os da sua. Fazem abrigos na areia por baixo da rocha e são um pedaço tímidos.



O outro _Coryphoblennius galerita_ mais escuro dentro da sua "casa" cavada entre a rocha e a areia.



Estas são as poucas fotos que de momento mostro, próximo passo será apanhar mais rocha para finalizar o layout e mais equipa de limpeza. :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem apenas venho actualizar sem fotos, que o meu _Centrolabrus trutta_ morreu e que a estrela do mar _Coscinasterias tenusipina_ voltou a se reproduzir...quem quiser uma nova estrela do mar que diga eh eh, penso que virão mais umas.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Filipe e esse aquario novidades?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Nuno, já fiz novas alterações ao aquário, coloquei mais rocha e tirei os peixes todos (menos 1 góbio pequenino que não consigo apanhar). A razão da minha mudança foi que os thalassomas que tinha e outros peixes desses eram grandes predadores e não podia manter peixes pequenos ou qualquer, eremita, camarão ou caranguejo com eles porque eram logo comidos. Agora optei por fazer uma nova povoaçãoo no aquário, constituída por muitos invertebrados e apenas peixes que não os comam, portanto, qualquer wrasse adulto, donzelas adultas, rocazes ou outros predadores não podem entrar desta vez.
Também optei por isto para aproveitar e tentar a reprodução dos cardinais daqui da costa, os _Apogon imberbis_, se outros cardinais são reproduzidos porque não estes? Não custa nada tentar, além disso são peixes pequenos, bonitos e não são predadores agressivos como os outros que disse acima, por isso quero colocar um grupo deles, e depois colocar apenas blénios e góbios dos mais coloridos. Depois coloco uma lista com fotos dos peixes adequados a este ambiente com invertebrados.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

:SbOk:  espero ver isso

----------


## P.Martins

Hum isto promete estou curioso força nisso vai dando noticias.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem dúvida quando puder apanhar os novos animais, irei colocar aqui as fotos. O mar como muitos sabem não tem andado muito bom aqui.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

BOAS,FILIPE OS CARANGUEJOS Cryptosoma cristata  fazem mal aos corais.
e sam fasseis de manter?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

novidades?????????????

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Mauro os caranguejos não prejudicam corais e são resistentes, embora muito frágeis. O alimento deles é búzios, caramujos ou turbos, ameijoas, etc. Mas como já disse são muito frágeis e não se conseguem defender de outros animais como peixes maiores que eles. Podes tê-los mas apenas com peixes pequenos que não ataquem-nos, tipo palhaços ou donzelas.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Nuno sexta fui a praia e apanhei uns 20 eremitas, em relação a ideia dos Apogon imberbis acho que vou desistir e continuar a manter thalassomas e donzelas. Também caranguejos estão fora de hipótese a não ser que sejam para alimentar os peixes.
Da próxima vez que for ao mar, levo a rede e apanho uns 10/12 peixes, dps coloco fotos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá a todos, depois de um tempo sem postar, venho aqui dizer, que decidi desmontar o aquário, o motivo será simplesmente, porque futuramente talvez tenha de me mudar, e assim não poderei cuidar correctamente dos animais.
Já iniciei a desmontagem do aquário, sendo que já retirei vários peixes; tenho alguns animais para dar, como várias estrelas _Coscinasterias tenuispina_ e 3 ofiuros _Ophioderma longicauda_, os eremitas já estão reservados.
A areia será deitada fora, e em relação à rocha ainda não sei que farei, sendo que se ninguém se interessar eu posso guardá-la em recipientes para o futuro.

Quem quiser as estrelas ou os 3 ofiuros é só contactar. :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, porque não devolves tudo ao mar se ninguem quiser? Rochas, areia, vivos, água.

Cumps.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim os vivos que ninguém quiser irão voltar ao mar, a areia será deitada fora, a água igualmente...a rocha talvez guarde, ainda não sei

----------


## Pedro Teixeira

> Sim os vivos que ninguém quiser irão voltar ao mar, a areia será deitada fora, a água igualmente...a rocha talvez guarde, ainda não sei


Olá Filipe parabéns pelo excelente aquário que montaste da costa, fique muito triste por saber que o desmontaste mas primeiro é a nossa vida tenho esperança que no futuro próximo voltes aos salgados até porque o bichinho fica sempre lá  :SbSourire2: .

Abraço 
Pedro Teixeira

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Olá Filipe parabéns pelo excelente aquário que montaste da costa, fique muito triste por saber que o desmontaste mas primeiro é a nossa vida tenho esperança que no futuro próximo voltes aos salgados até porque o bichinho fica sempre lá .
> 
> Abraço 
> Pedro Teixeira


Obrigado Pedro, sim primeiro tive de dar prioridade aos estudos, e por acaso estou gostando bastante dos Açores, da UAç e do pessoal todo.
Gostava de voltar a montá-lo agora na Pascoa para ficar a ciclar um mês e depois quando voltar começar a colocar alguma vida, mas sei que seria muito difícil manter um aquário assim e pelos vistos não irei manter aquários durante algum tempo :yb620:

----------


## Leonardo Alcantara

Parabéns, um biotópo belo!

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Bom tópico e aquário bem porreiro.

Tenho uma dúvida, o Coryphoblennius galerita, aguenta que gama de temperaturas?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, obrigado infelizmente está desmontado faz algum tempo  :Icon Cry: 
Olha o galerita normalmente vive em poças rochosas portanto aguenta facilmente as temperaturas dos aquários de recife...se bem que também tem influência a captura de um blénio destes nas águas da madeira mais quentes ou nas águas do continente mais frias...mas no geral até os 25/26º dá-se bem...é bastante resistente e não é esquisito na alimentação.

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Olá, obrigado infelizmente está desmontado faz algum tempo 
> Olha o galerita normalmente vive em poças rochosas portanto aguenta facilmente as temperaturas dos aquários de recife...se bem que também tem influência a captura de um blénio destes nas águas da madeira mais quentes ou nas águas do continente mais frias...mas no geral até os 25/26º dá-se bem...é bastante resistente e não é esquisito na alimentação.


Obrigado pela tão rápida resposta!

Isso é porreiro, tenho de ver se arranjo um para animar o meu aquario  :Smile:  Um nano de 30x30x35l será que é suficiente?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Obrigado pela tão rápida resposta!
> 
> Isso é porreiro, tenho de ver se arranjo um para animar o meu aquario  Um nano de 30x30x35l será que é suficiente?


Se for só ele mais um peixe pequeno dá perfeitamente...até porque eles crescem pouco...normalmente máximo 7 cm. Tens outros como o Parablennius incognitus mais raro mas também pequeno ou então outros mais pequenos como o Lipophrys canevae (este não tenho a certeza se existe aí no continente).

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Se for só ele mais um peixe pequeno dá perfeitamente...até porque eles crescem pouco...normalmente máximo 7 cm. Tens outros como o Parablennius incognitus mais raro mas também pequeno ou então outros mais pequenos como o Lipophrys canevae (este não tenho a certeza se existe aí no continente).


E quais as principais caracteristicas do incognitus que o diferenciam do galerita?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> E quais as principais caracteristicas do incognitus que o diferenciam do galerita?


Em termos de filogenia estão muito distantes um do outro...exteriormente à primeira vista...são muito parecidos nas cores, apesar de o galerita apresentar pontos azuis pelo corpo...comprimento o incognitus é um pedaço mais pequeno...mas a melhor forma de distinguires é através da "crista" do galerita que apresenta 5 filamentos se não estou em erro, enquanto que o incognitus só apresenta um filamento (tal como os outros do mesmo género Parablennius). Repara nisso e não terás dificuldade na identificação deles.

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Em termos de filogenia esto muito distantes um do outro...exteriormente  primeira vista...so muito parecidos nas cores, apesar de o galerita apresentar pontos azuis pelo corpo...comprimento o incognitus  um pedao mais pequeno...mas a melhor forma de distinguires  atravs da "crista" do galerita que apresenta 5 filamentos se no estou em erro, enquanto que o incognitus s apresenta um filamento (tal como os outros do mesmo gnero Parablennius). Repara nisso e no ters dificuldade na identificao deles.


Muito obrigado pelas dicas! Sem querer estar a ser muito chato, que outras espcies (peixes, moluscos, cnidrios, crustceos, equinodermes) de pequeno porte da nossa costa aconselhas num nano de recife com as medidas do que descrevi?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Muito obrigado pelas dicas! Sem querer estar a ser muito chato, que outras espcies (peixes, moluscos, cnidrios, crustceos, equinodermes) de pequeno porte da nossa costa aconselhas num nano de recife com as medidas do que descrevi?


Olha peixes aconselho blnios assim pequenos como estes dois que te disse ou ento o Salaria pavo que apesar de crescer um pouco mais tambm adapta-se; tens depois os pegadores Lepadogaster lepadogaster que tambm so pequenos mas muito tmidos e dificilmente o irias ver. De resto num aqurio desse tamanho no  fcil colocar peixes adultos de outras espcies...mas podes tentar juvenis de peixe cachimbo. Outros bons animais so eremitas, burris, anmonas pequenas (no ponhas as Anemonia sulcata que so agressivas), tambm tens algas e podes colocar alguns ourios pequenos.
Mas como disse...nesse aqurio ficas um bocado limitado.
Tens aqui um bom site para veres mais um pouco sobre este assunto...TU ACUARIO MARINO MEDITERRNEO &bull; Portal

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Filipe,
No ano passado a fazer snorkeling na Ericeira deparei com um nudibranquio nacional mas com cores dignas duma ilha do pacfico equatorial.
Era dum azul tipo Acanthurus leucosternum mas igualmente com preto, branco e amarelo dourado.
Isso  bicharoco para se poder ter num tanque como o teu?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Boas Filipe,
> No ano passado a fazer snorkeling na Ericeira deparei com um nudibranquio nacional mas com cores dignas duma ilha do pacfico equatorial.
> Era dum azul tipo Acanthurus leucosternum mas igualmente com preto, branco e amarelo dourado.
> Isso  bicharoco para se poder ter num tanque como o teu?


Boas Nuno...o problema desses nudibrnquios  que normalmente alimentam-se de anmonas ou outros invertebrados...logo no devem ser colocados em certos aqurios ou precisam de uma alimentao especfica...
 prefervel as lebres do mar ou vinagreiras que depois de adaptadas tornam-se exelentes animais de aqurio alimentando-se de algas...aqui existe uma espcie vulgarssima que  a Aplysia dactylomela Aplysia dactylomela - Pesquisa do Google

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Nuno...o problema desses nudibrnquios  que normalmente alimentam-se de anmonas ou outros invertebrados...logo no devem ser colocados em certos aqurios ou precisam de uma alimentao especfica...


Se me comerem as aiptasias, sero bem vindas!!! :yb624: 

Nos Estados Unidos usam muito a Elysia crispate contra as algas. 
Pelo que vi, tem a forma das vinagreiras.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Yep esse  um bom exemplo...existe outras espcies em Portugal que de certeza tambm se alimentam delas...at porque existem muitas aiptasias nas nossas guas.

----------


## Leonardo Alcantara

oi eu quero mais novidades e vc sumiu hein!!!!!

----------

